# buffedCast 301: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## Launethil (28. Mai 2012)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen am Dienstag um 11 Uhr.


----------



## .:Vodoo:. (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo Buffed!
WoW MoP:
Ist schon bekannt ob es eine neue HDZ ini raus kommen wird?
Cool wäre die Storyline in Wc3 TFT mit Rexxar in Theramore  (passend wenn es ja in MoP zerstört wird 

WoW Lore:
Wird Rexxar noch eine rolle in Warcraft bekommen?
Wer würdet ihr gerne sehen als Kriegshäuptling?

mfg

Throlen


----------



## Ultimo01 (28. Mai 2012)

Hi Buffed Team,
Mir ist aufgefallen, das es in WoW immer mehr sachen gibt die man erledigen kann, was im Grunde ja nicht's schlechtes ist. Aber ich denke Mit MoP wird dieser Rahmen total gesprengt. Kein Dayli Cap mehr, Pet-Battle's, Dungeon Challenges.... Wer soll denn sein "Tägliches Pensum" von 25 Daylis, n paar Innis und nochn bischen PvP Erreichen wenn man noch 1000 andere sachen machen möchte? 
Ich finde so langsam sollte Blizzard mal die Bremse anziehen, sonst müssen sich WoW Spieler bald Extra Urlaub nehmen um überhaupt noch Spielen zu können (Um alles zu erreichen was sie wollen).
Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Leolost (28. Mai 2012)

Grüße an das Buffed Team.
In der letzten Woche ist ja der Beta test zu Mechwarrior Online angelaufen, und ich hoffe einfach mal (gehe davon aus) das Buffed.de als fachpresse einblicke in dieses Spiel bekommt. Nun ist Mechwarrior auch ein sehr bekannter Name, ich habe Mechwarrior gerne gespielt, wenn auch "Professionel" in Lige daher ist der Titel für mich interessant. Ich glaube Mechwarrior 2 war mein erstes Spiel der Serie.
Wenn ich die News zu den Vorverkausversionen lese (Elite/Veteran), stolper ich über begriffe wie: Premium Abbos, Premium Mech, C-Bills pro Match also Ingame währung, Experience... hört sich alles sehr stark nach einem "World of Tanks" oder "Navy Field" mit Mechs an. Liege ich mit meinem Gefühl falsch oder sind Ähnlichkeiten zu den genannten Titeln gegeben? Ist gar das grundlegende Schema identisch?

Nicht falsch verstehen World of tanks ist für eine Runde zwischendurch ein Klasse Spiel, und ähnlichkeiten sogar naheliegend.


----------



## Dennise (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute!

SWTOR:

Was würdet ihr zu ner Vermächtnisbank sagen fals Sie in SWTOR eingeführt wird?

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Bodeus (28. Mai 2012)

ich würde gerne wissen, ob schon bekannt ist, wo Pandaria auf Azeroth liegen wird. Immerhin ist der Platz für große neue Inseln so langsam verschwunden, ich vermute mal, dass Pandaria deshalb im Süden liegen wird. Ist nur die Frage, ob die Karte dann noch stylisch genug aussieht, weil für mich würde es dann wie hingeklatscht aussehen. Oder liegt Pandaria am Horizont der GM Insel? :-)


----------



## Phochahontas (28. Mai 2012)

hallo buffedteam, 

im WoW-Teil würde ich gern wissen:

da ich auf einem Rollenspielserver ansässig bin. Leider bekommt man imSpiel so gut wie nichts von dem mit was in den WoW-Romanen niedergeschriebensteht. Wäre es möglich das ihr, da ihr ja offenbar die Bücher lest, hin und wieder einen kurzen Abriss darüber gebt was in den Bücher geschrieben wird,wovon der OttonormalWoW´ler im Spiel nie etwas mitbekommt?
ist schon bekannt welche Haustiere die Pandaren haben werden?

 im anderen Teil interessiert mich:

ob es in Diablo3 noch die Klassensets gibt, ähnlich wie in Diablo2


----------



## Hellyes (28. Mai 2012)

Servus buffis!

*SWTOR*

Nun steht er da im Regal, der riesen Würfel der Collectors Edition. Doch irgendwie konnte SWTOR der gigantischen (!) Vorfreude langfristig nicht gerecht werden. Wie würde euer Resümee nach nun ca. einem halben Jahr lauten? Spielt es von euch noch jemand exzessiv?

Ich möchte das Spiel noch nicht aufgeben und habe vor, nachdem die Diablo-Euphorie wieder abgeklungen ist, erneut in SWTOR reinzuschauen.
Stimmen die Gerüchte, dass die Server mittlerweile beinah ausgestorben sind?


Eine schöne verkürzte Woche wünsche ich


----------



## Sarothan (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebes buffed-Team,

Ich habe zwei Fragen zu WoW (MoP)

1. Wie kommt ihr an 150 Betakeys ran ? Ist das eine Aktion von Blizzard?

2. Welche Klasse gefällt euch z.B. anhand der Talente in MoP am meisten ?


----------



## Stevewonder (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo Buffed-Team,
1. Teil: WoW
Ihr habt bereits öfters davon gesprochen, dass die Glyphen mit MoP überarbeitet und abgeändert werden.
Was bedeutet dies für aktuell gelernten und meist teuer gekauften Glyphen? Bekommt man einen "Startpool" an Glyphen oder darf man sie sich alle wieder neu kaufen?
Danke und LG
Steve the beef


----------



## _Revan (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo Buffed team!
1.)Blizzard verpasst anscheinend nach und nach jedem beruf ein eigenes mount, der teppich für schneiderei der panther für juwe usw.
Aber was ist dann wenn sie mal bei lederer angekommen sind?
Bekommt der beruf dann einfach kein mount weil mir würde jetzt nichts für einen lederer einfallen.Habt ihr ideen?
2.)Garrosh wird ja der endboss in MoP sein.
Was glaubt ihr: wird man ihn töten(wenn ja wer wird dann glaubt ihr der neue kriegshäuptling) oder nur von seiner eigenen verderbtheit reinigen?


----------



## Srerk (28. Mai 2012)

Hi, könntet ihr vielleicht ein bisschen von Embers of Caerus erzählen? Das Spiel bricht mit so ziemlich allem, was sich in den letzten Jahren in den MMOs als Standard entwickelt hat, so wird das Spiel zum Beispiel auf einem einzigem, riesigem Server laufen, es soll keine einzige Instanz im Spiel geben, keine vorgefertigten Klassen, keine Holy Trinity, kein Levelsystem, eine Spielwelt, die sich ständig, basierend auf den Handlungen der Spieler, weiterentwickeln soll, ein umfangreiches Fraktions- und Rufsystems, vielleicht vergleibar mit einem Skyrim, Housing, ein komplexes Crafting-, Handels- und Politiksystems von Spielern erstellbare Quests, Housing uvm. War es Zeit, dass so etwas kommt? Haltet ihr das eigentlich überhaupt für realisierbar?

Inzwischen, wenn der Podcast rauskommt, sollten die 25.000$, die der Entwickler zur Fertigstellung eines Prototyps für mögliche Investoren braucht, zusammen sein. Das würde dann heißen, dass sie die gesamte benötigte Summe innerhalb nur einer Woche gesammelt haben, die Unterstützung seitens der Community, die keine Lust mehr auf das ständige spielen von leicht modifizierten "WoW-Klonen" hat, ist also definitiv da.

Des weiteren, wäre es euch vielleicht möglich, die Entwickler auf der E3, wo ihr wahrscheinlich eh hingeht, zu interviewen und versuchen, ein paar weitere Infos zum Spiel zu kriegen?

Edit: Und sie haben das Geld auf Kickstarter zusammen.


----------



## BGHopelesS (28. Mai 2012)

Hey Buffed!

Ich frage mich, ob die Auswirkungen, die der Kataklysmus mit sich gebracht hat mit MoP abgeschwächt werden oder ähnliches. Wisst ihr etwas darüber?

HopelesS


----------



## Tikume (28. Mai 2012)

Srerk schrieb:


> War es Zeit, dass so etwas kommt? Haltet ihr das eigentlich überhaupt für realisierbar?


Wurde schon vor mehr als 10 Jahren erfolgreich realisiert


----------



## Sforza (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebes buffed Team,

im letzten cast wurdet ihr gefragt welches Feature euch am meisten überraschen würde sollte es bereits mit Release umgesetzt werden ( oder so ähnlich ^^ ). Ich gehöre auch zu den WoW Spielern der ersten Stunde und frage mich sicher wie viele ob Blizzard es schaffen kann mit MoP auch uns eingefleischte wieder zu fesseln. Habe mich in den letzten Monaten sehr stark umgesehen im Genre mmo , neben SWTOR, MoP Beta, Tera, GW2 Beta und Secret World Beta gespielt.

Eines ist sicher ... durch die zahlreiche Konkurenz kommt nun mächtig Leben in die Bude. WoW hatte nie wirklich einen Konkurrenten und warsch. tut das dem Genre nun mal sehr gut dass hier sehr viele gute Titel auf dem Markt gekommen sind bzw. noch kommen werden.

Mein pers. Fazit ist im Moment dass alle immer "etwas" versuchen anders/besser zu machen aber dass man insg. zu wenig mutig ist - zu wenig weit geht.

Wenn ich Entwickler im WoW Team wäre würde ich mich dafür einsetzen mit MoP Release noch einiges zu bringen mit dem man im Moment nicht rechnet.

*Beispiel Talentsystem*

- ich finde den neuen Ansatz gut - aber er geht mir nicht weit genug

Wenn ich das System mit Diablo 3 oder GW2 vergleiche ist es einfach langweilig und unflexibel. Das Diablo System finde ich einfach grandios .. es gibt hier sicher nur selten Klassen die hier gleich geskillt haben - für jede Ebene mehrere Alternativen und lediglich die Gesamtanzahl der Fähigkeiten die man verwenden kann ist festgelegt.

Könntet ihr euch ein ähnliches System auch für WoW vorstellen ? wäre das technisch , bzw. aus Klassenbalance Aspekten heraus umsetzbar ?


*Questdesign*

Finde da 2 Ansätze im Moment klasse: 1. GW2 .. durch die Gegend spazieren und schauen was passiert .... einfach mit Freunden los ziehen und nicht schauen zu müssen wie weit sie im lvl sind - bzw, ob sie mit den Quests gleich weit sind. 2. Tera : Unterteilung zwischen Story und Regionsquests: hier kann ich mich z.B. auf die Storyquests konzentrieren und die i.d.R. langweiligen Nebenquests einfach mitnehmen. Die Story ist i.d.R. dann sehr gut gemacht und" aus einem Guß" Dadurch habe ich die Möglichkeit zu sagen .. komm spielen wir mal diese Story durch .. oder heut leveln wir einfach ein bisserl mit den Nebenquests etc..

In Cataclysm fand ich die "Story-Quests" überhaupt nicht fesselnd - haben z.B. die Instanzen nicht vorbereitet etc. Hier wurde ja bereits berichtet dass dies mit MoP wieder verstärkt kommen soll ... die Frage ist wie interessant werden diese umgesetzt. Habt ihr hier schon was gespielt in der Beta ?
*
Endgame*

Hier liegen meine größten Hoffnungen dass hier MoP wieder punktet ( denke hier schwächeln einige Kornkurenten ) .. aber da seit ihr sicher genau so gespannt darauf wie ich ^^


Grüße an dieser Stelle an alle friends von WdL ( Tirion )


----------



## Srerk (28. Mai 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wurde schon vor mehr als 10 Jahren erfolgreich realisiert


Naja... soll auch jede Menge Leute geben die sich ein Spiel ohne Instanzen und Raids garnicht erst anschauen wollen, die die Schwierigkeisstufe und Komfortfunktionen eines WoW lieben usw.

Wird auf jeden Fall spannend EoC zu sehen da es das erste Spiel ist das wirklich etwas wagt und aus meiner Sicht auch Chancen auf Erfolg hat.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (28. Mai 2012)

Erstmal GZ zur 300er Marke Eurer BuffedCasts!  *virtuellen Kuchen mit 300-Aufschrift hinstell*




Zudem würde ich gerne wissen wollen, ob Ihr schon genaueres gehört habt, ob es möglich sein wird mit MoP auch alte Legendaries wie das Donnerzorn (Thunderfury) aufzuwerten und wieder zu nutzen über Tapferkeitspunkte? Oder ist das dann den aktuellen Items nur vobehalten, also z.B. ab einem Item-Level von 500+?

Ich hoffe ihr habt da mehr Informationen, weil ich darüber wirklich (bis auf Eure News damals) nichts weiter im Netz gefunden habe...

LG

Drago


----------



## InfinitasAntares (28. Mai 2012)

Hey Buffed Team,
Ich habe eine Frage zu Diablo 3. Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht den "Regenbogen Bonus-Level" Freizuspielen. Gibts den auch für Alptraum und Inferno?


----------



## Gallero (28. Mai 2012)

Eine Frage zu MoP:

Blizzard hat ja nun offiziell die Pandaren-Mounts vorgestellt. Sind die schon in der Beta erhältlich? Und wenn ja wo?


----------



## Pyrozero (28. Mai 2012)

WoW(Teil1) :   Was meint ihr wie lange Blizzard wow noch halten kann...Jetzt nach ca 3 jahren NUR und wirklich NUR wow spiele ich andere games und stelle fest wie alt wow doch ist Bzw..was wow fehlt was in andren spielen standart ist. Wow ist einfach allt und kann so viele sachen nicht mehr einfach nach patchen da braucht es schon ein addon wie Cata....Ich denke 2 oder 3 jahre bis lvl 100 und Titan ist da wie seht ihr es ?


Diablo3 (teil 1&2) :
Ich spiele Diablo 3 NICHT mit freunden oder so weil ich einfach jedes buch immer wieder gerne höre und im Ts geht sowas immer unter...wie ist es bei euch ?


----------



## Garulf (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo buffed team,

ne frage, darf ich euren *Cast *auf italienisch übersetzen, da es hier in Italien keinen Cast über MMORPG's gibt. Verstose ich gegen irgendwelche gesetze?

dnke


----------



## AndjeoSmrti (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo erstmal 

gz zum 300er erst mal & weiter so. toller podcast!

Ausnahmsweise stell ich jetzt keine WoW fragen oder D3, dass tun schon genung vorposter . 

Mich würde interessien ob ihr Terra alle gespielt hab und ob ihr eine Zukunft für das MMORPG seht (Ja ich weiß ihr seit keine Wahrsager, aber eure profi meinung dazu) . Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als wenn die Server nach dem ersten Monat ausstreben oder wie bei anderen MMORPGs kein neuer Content für Monate und mehr folgt. 

Erlaubt es euchre Zeit nicht oder einfach kein interesse, auch mal von anderen Erweiterungen bzw neue F2P MMORPG zu reden?

Auf welches MMORPG würdet ihr euch am meisten freuen, wenn es umgesetzt werden würde? (Bücher, Filme, Animes, Offline-Spiele, pen & paper)

mfg

PS.: Forumsname reicht Andjeo nur


----------



## d2wap (29. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen und Mahlzeit ihr frisch gebackenen alten Herren und Damen.. Mit Podcast #301 ist man doch schon im gehobenen Podcast-Alter, oder 


1. Hat der Kuchen geschmeckt und ist dieser für andere Zwecke auch anwendbar?

2. Ich weiß: Es nervt. Aber: *Diablo 3* ist gerade in aller Munde und ich bin mitten im Item-Fieber.. daher kann ich nicht anders als euch etwas dazu zu fragen.
Ihr verratet sicher auf Anfrage welche Klasse ihr spielt, welches Level ihr gerade habt und was euch am Besten / am Schlechtesten gefallen hat (Gegner / Levels)
Aber was mich brennend interessiert: 

Habt ihr schon ein Unique gefunden? Wenn ja: War es ein Item das ihr sogar tragen und gebrauchen konntet oder nur zähneknirschend in die Kiste für einen anderen Char packen musstet?


----------



## Alion (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo Buffies

Was muss eurer Meinung nach ein Next Generation MMORPG beinhalten und was sind eure Erwartungen? Oder anders gefragt, was muss ein Next-gen MMO anders machen als bisherige MMO's.
Das geht von Bezahl-system, über Questdesing bis zum Kampf und Handwerksystem. Oder kommt ein Next-gen MMO ohne diese Klassischen Systeme aus?


----------



## Tigra Watanabe (29. Mai 2012)

Huhu Buffies.

Warum sind in SW eigendlich nur die 2 Türme von Todesschwinge beschädigt?
Dem Loginscreen nacch Müsste der ja im Handelsviertel gesessen haben aber da ist alles heile.^^

Schon was neues raus über den Schwarzmarkt und ob der kommt oder nicht?
Würde ich ja gerne selber nachsehen aber ich habe immer noch keine Betaeinladung bekommen (trotz Jahrespasskauf wärend der Blizzcon und Account seit 2005, Support wie üblich nicht zuständig und Forum antworten nur Spieler).
#####

Hat euch das Ende von Diablo 3 auch so schlecht gefallen wie mir?
Dachte das Leah ev die Rolle von ihrem Onkel übernimmt und nicht das beide verschwinden.

Diablo 4 ist im Outro gespoilert worden, habt ihr das gemerkt?
Im Outro wenn Diablo sich auflöst kann man sehen wie der schwarze Seelenstein unter Diablo verschwindet, das heist er wurde nicht zerstört.
Was damit passiert ist ist unbekannt aber ev hält Blizzard sich da ja ein Türchen offen.

Meint ihr das Blizzard diesmal was gegen den Goldspam macht oder wieder wie bei Teil 2?
Das ignorieren scheint nicht zu funktionieren, denn ich konnte die weiter lesen.
Persönlich würd ich die PC's der Typen die mehrfach gesperrte Accounts hatte per Gerätebann rausnehmen (Linden Labs macht das schon mit deren Onlinedienst).

Gibt es in Diablo 3 irgendwann ein Supportbereich wie in WoW oder muss man alles über webseiten machen?


----------



## Zyon (29. Mai 2012)

hello liebe buffies!

zu world of warcraft:
ich spiele in einer kleinen, feinen fun/raid-gilde, weshalb wir meist erst mit dem raidcontent beginnen, nachdem die ersten nervs heraussen sind. nachdem nun der dungeonbrowser uns das zweifelhafte vergnügen gibt eine raidini in 3 verschiedenen schwierigekeitsgraden zu meistern, hab ich nun den vorschlag gemacht nicht mehr normal- und hcmode zu machen sondern zum kennenlernen den browser und anschließend gleich hc. das führte natürlich zu diskussionen innerhalb des raidleads.
jetzt interessiert mich eure meinung dazu? glaubt ihr, dass es möglich ist hc's direkt anzugehn? gibt es gilden, die das so handhaben (würde mich auch über kommentare zum cast von hörern freuen). immerhin fanden viele spieler todesschwinge zu leicht, weil der itemlvl-sprung zwischen t12 und t13 dank t12,5 (browser) zu klein war.

wie sieht es eigentlich mit der "barlow's addon reihe" aus? ich fand die addons immer sehr nützlich und kannte die meisten auch nicht. kommt da noch mal was nach? wäre schade, wenn nicht 


zu diablo3:
ich bin mit meiner dämonenjägerin gerade am ende des 3ten aktes angelangt und frage mich schon ständig, ob mir mein schmied und juwelier nicht nur mit allen meinen chars auf dem gleichen schwierigkeitsgrad, sondern auch auf schwereren schwierigkeitsgraden erhalten bleibt? ich habe nämlich im hardcore-modus festgestellt, dass hier die beutetruhe/das geld mit den anderen chars nicht geteilt wird.

und zahlt es sich tatsächlich aus, diablo auch in den härteren schwierigkeitsgraden zu spielen? immerhin bleibt die story ja die gleiche.

außerdem ist mir unklar, ob ich nach abschluss des 4ten aktes im leichtesten schwierigkeitsgrad nur mit (in meinem fall) meiner dämonenjägerin weiter machen kann, oder auch mit einem neu erstellten charakter los ziehen kann?


allgemeine frage:
gestern hab ich aus interesse mal mein spiel öffentlich gemacht. einfach um mal zu sehen, was passiert. prompt hatte ich bereits zwei neue mitspieler gefunden und das gemetzel wurde um ein vielfaches fordernder und lustiger. weniger lustig fand ich jedoch meine entdeckung, dass ähnlich wie bei wow (dungeon-/raidfinder), die leute es nicht mal mehr nötig finden beim eintritt in eine gruppe zu grüßen. selbst nachdem ich ein hallo geschrieben hab, kam keine antwort.
mir stellt sich nun die frage, ob es nicht besser wäre, wenn entwickler weniger kundenfreundliche tools einbauen würden (auf den ersten blick zumindest), um auf längere sicht die community zu binden und so die lebensdauer eines spiels zu erhöhen? als langzeit wow spieler weiß ich, dass ich schon einige male keine lust mehr auf das spiel hatte, aber aufgrund meiner ingamekontakte dann doch wieder gerne online ging. würde ich heute mit wow zu spielen beginnen, bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich dieses "soziale umfeld" überhaupt aufbauen könnte.


danke für eure antworten und noch eine schöne (kurze) woche!


----------



## Gerak (29. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag Buffed Team

SWTOR

1. Gibts genauere Infos was da mit den Servern "Vergrößerung" geplant ist ?

2. Eure Meinung zu den Gruppenfinder ? 

Ich persönlich finde in gut würde endlich wieder etwas mehr leben rein bringen und fürs Twinken sehe ich hier auch große chancen da sie ja angekündigt haben Gruppenquests auf Planeten auch eintragen zu können.

3. Plant Bioware zu Patch 1.3. wieder ein Welt Event aller Ragule ?

4. Gewertetes PVP könntet ihr es schon testen ?

5. Patch 1.3. was haltete ihr davon ? was würdet ihr euch noch dazu wünschen ?


----------



## Steinbarth (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team,

in letzter Zeit wirkt es im Podcast so, als hättet ihr nicht genug Zeit für diesen. Manch interessante User-Fragen werden sehr kurz "abgespeist", obwohl man da als Zuhörer gerne mehr von Euch hören würde. Das finde ich sehr schade, da der Podcast dadurch spürbar leidet. 

Liebe Grüße,
Steinbarth


----------

